# BIOMEDICAL TECHNOLOGY and DEVICES HANDBOOK



## وسام حاج (16 مايو 2009)

BIOMEDICAL TECHNOLOGY and DEVICES HANDBOOK


----------



## وسام حاج (16 مايو 2009)

*ch.1*

BIOMEDICAL TECHNOLOGY and DEVICES HANDBOOK
Chapter 1


----------



## المسلم84 (16 مايو 2009)

يارك الله فيك 
وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## وسام حاج (17 مايو 2009)

chapter 2
Ultrasonic Blood Flow and Velocity Measurement


----------



## وسام حاج (17 مايو 2009)

chapter 3 
Electromagnetic Blood 
Flow Measurements


----------



## وسام حاج (17 مايو 2009)

chapter 5
Evoked Potentials


----------



## almathhji (17 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
و الى الامام


----------



## blackhorse (18 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك الخير الكثير 
وقد فاتك الفصل الرابع فى مشاركاتك 
اعانك الله على فعل الخير ولا تتأخر علينا فى باقى الفصول


----------



## مهندابوسيف (18 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير لكل المشاركين والعاملين بهذا المنتدى


----------



## وسام حاج (18 مايو 2009)

chapter 7
Hearing and Audiologic Assessment


----------



## وسام حاج (18 مايو 2009)

CHAPTER 13
Molecular Biology Techniques and Applications
chapter 14
Theoretical Considerations for the Efficient Design 
of DNA Arrays
chapter 17
Radioimmunoassay Technical Background


----------



## وسام حاج (19 مايو 2009)

chapter 18
Genetic Engineering of Animals
chapter 21
Bioactive Scaffold Design for Articular Cartilage Engineering
chapter 22
Anesthesia/Monitoring Devices


----------



## وسام حاج (19 مايو 2009)

chapter 30
Hyperbaric Oxygen Therapy 
chapter 23
Intraoperative Neurophysiological Monitoring
chapter 24
Technical Considerations in the Construction of
Vascular Anastomoses


----------



## وسام حاج (19 مايو 2009)

26 chapter 
Stereotactic Procedures
chapter 27
Ambulatory Applications for Monitoring
Physiological Parameters
chapter 29
Pharmaceutical Technical Background on Delivery Methods


----------



## وسام حاج (19 مايو 2009)

chapter 8
Magnetic Resonance Imaging

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=a1d9a2ee94fce6d9412d366cd66cd8e1

chapter 15
Biological Assays: Cellular Level
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=26a75d28c1c401fe5cca89b0e31f9dcb

CHAPTER 11 Endoscopy
 
CHAPTER 12 
Functional Brain Mapping Using Intracranial Source Imaging
 
CHAPTER 25
Minimally Invasive Cardiovascular Technologies


----------



## وسام حاج (19 مايو 2009)

CHAPTER 4

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=2a76c9294e6e5b4ad17835295898ce15

CHAPTER 6
Electroencephalography
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=9e031e4bfc55689b0412fe71146ba2a4


----------



## وسام حاج (19 مايو 2009)

chapter 16

Histology and Staining
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=2a76c9294e6e5b4ad17835295898ce15


----------



## blackhorse (19 مايو 2009)

*اخى وسام والله مجهودك رائع جدا مشكور جدا عليه 
اطلب منك فقط ان تضع الملفات على موقع اخر لأن هذا الموقع يشترط التسجيل
واعتذر ان كنت اثقل عليك*


----------



## وسام حاج (21 مايو 2009)

chapter 31​Image-Guided Thermal Therapy

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RRARIT4X

chapter 10​Emission Imaging: SPECT and PET​http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=c4078128356d41800dbbda2663f32359


chapter 32
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=b2a59fc6e0d231c0b264844d0c9d485c​


----------



## وسام حاج (25 مايو 2009)

chapter 28
Neural Prostheses for Movement Restoration

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=2dde06de0473fa8cf59534ac67a239a9

chapter 19
Gene-Enhanced Tissue Engineering

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=d2cb635f8046cf25d6450d5b8fabf4c0

chapter 31
Image-Guided Thermal Therapy 

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=357a033f655054a3857096875d5ccebe

chapter 9
Ultrasonic Imaging

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=7297a88ea3154ff93dab16fb6410f8e7

chapter 32
Medical Robotics

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=d86f9ecaf26044ec1d9b94e6e8d8fcde

chapter 10
Emission Imaging: SPECT and PET

http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=3d18cef76e45cf5f18ea5b25b3e150b3

chapter 20
Shear Stress and Chondrocytes
part1
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=8a0014054108c499806611f1e4a6710a

part2
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=9e1d6572f5452237f3d0e739de12d932

part3
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=b57d0db05215ed26882590461ed5ce2b


----------



## مهندعباس الجبوري (12 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك اللة بيك وانشاللة الموفقية للجميع


----------



## mohammed.madani (12 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك والى الامام دوما


----------



## mouhamad seif (16 نوفمبر 2010)

ma3loumat 3en jehez el aleb bedi


----------



## mohammed.madani (16 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير على الجابترس مرة اخرى


----------



## blackhorse (10 يناير 2011)

ماشاء الله مجهود رائع ولكن كل الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## haedar alrobae (10 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## lolo13 (13 فبراير 2011)

ياريت لو تعيد رفع الكتاب على رابط واحد
لأن ما حمل معايا اللي على الروابط الخارجيه
وبجد مجهووود رائع وجزاك الله كل خير وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## eng/hamza (8 مارس 2011)

thanks ; may allah bless on you


----------

